
Ask HN: Adding a red “don't click me” button on your website? - going_to_800
Stupid question I know, but what do you think the results will be?<p>10% CTR? 30%?
======
404error
Where are you putting the button? How big will the button be?

Honestly I would guess 75%, depending on the questions above. My thinking is,
why would they not want me to click it if they put it on the page?

~~~
Zekio
I'm with you on this one, probably a pretty high percentage

------
ahazred8ta
[http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/pickover/pc/redbut.html](http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/pickover/pc/redbut.html)

------
mbaker
Only one way to find out.

------
sharemywin
Depends on audience and type of site too.

